# SV question



## cooker613 (Dec 10, 2018)

thinking about taking the plunge (oy) and getting a Sous Vide. But in reading the posts I keep coming back to the same question and am looking for answers. 

When doing a brisket (either whole, flat, or point) which gives a better result; ie smokey and tender, smoking first and the a dunk in the sous vide or Sous Vide first and then on the smoker? My gut tells me smoker first, but that really means nothing. I know the mavens (experts) here can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatbastard09 (Dec 10, 2018)

I've only sous vide then smoked and they came out great.  I want to try smoke then dunk; just ran out of time this year and I don't see me breaking out my smoker any time soon now that the outside temperature hasn't been above 20F for a week straight.  I did 3 whole packers with my Anova in two batches in my hacked 48 qt cooler in April.  I cut each packer in thirds.  Also cheated and added liquid smoke although it didn't really come through in the flavor that much.

Smoked the pieces over a 2 day period at an event so that we had some available all day. I had the smoker around 225F-250F with the meat in for 2-3 hrs.  Next time I want to bring it up to 300F and go with smoke for an hour or so.  I think either way you try it (smoke then water, or water then smoke) you will be very happy with the results.  Getting that tenderness you are looking for with sous vide is ridiculously easy.


----------



## mds51 (Dec 10, 2018)

I hope this response helps. I purchased the Anova Bluetooth unit that is capable of heating and circulating 5.5 gallons of water. In other words enough to heat a large enough container to hold a big brisket. I have followed the Anova recipes and done a flat of beef short ribs and Sous Vide them for 30 hours at the recommended temperature and then smoked them for six hours at 225 degrees. The results were the best short ribs that we have ever had. Extremely tender and the right amount of smoke and bark. A brisket is my next goal and I will follow the Anova recipe.
mds51


----------



## ravenclan (Dec 10, 2018)

smoke first then dunk. Cooked meat will not take smoke.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

^^^^    I think holds true for most all meat is that they will take smoke better before  cooked.


----------



## mds51 (Dec 10, 2018)

I agree with what you are saying about smoking first but the Anova recipe for the beef short ribs was fantastic. The bark formed perfectly and  the smoke flavor was excellent. I was skeptical as well when I saw what the ribs looked like after being Sous Vide for 30 hours but it all came together with the six hours of smoking!!!
mds51


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 10, 2018)

When I first found this Gold Mine of BBQ, there was a quandary about smoking chicken, and getting crispy skin.
So I did my own experiment here at home and smoked some chicken thighs, with the skin on.
Then, put them in my Air Fryer to cook them.
I got smoked chicken with crispy skin.
So... smoke first, then finish cooking.
I think smoking, then finish cooking, like Sous Vide, helps the smoky taste permeate the meat.
So that's my vote.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2018)

The best way in my opinion is to smoke the brisket to an IT of 150 degrees, that usually takes about 5-6 hours at 225. then bag it with some salt plenty of black pepper. Set the SV to 155 & let it go for 24 hours. If I do it this way it would be a flat. I guarantee it will be the best brisket you ever ate. You can sear it with a torch if you want to firm up the bark.
Al


----------



## normonster (Dec 10, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> smoke first then dunk. Cooked meat will not take smoke.




Less true words never said.

Cooked meat will indeed take smoke. Me and 3 other people in this thread can attest to that.  Anyone who says different hasn't tried it, obviously.

I don't care what Kenji or Meathead or whoever said in their little book...you can most certainly SV before you smoke. That is my exact method for making awesome pulled beef.

See here for an example: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-chuck-sous-vide-smoke.273347/#post-1805542








That is a smokey piece of meat, SV first.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 10, 2018)

How chewy is the string, Normonster?


----------



## mds51 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank YOU Normonster!!! I am as impressed with the Anova recipes as the unit. Those Beef Short ribs were more tender than any smoked beef ribs I have ever had . I think someone on the forum called it Brisket on a Stick!!!!  Unbelievable !!! Now Steaks and tough cuts like Chuck Roasts for grilling or searing are a different critter. I did a Chuck Roast for 14 hours and seared on the grill and thought I was eating a medium rare steak!!! Cooker 613  you will love the


----------

